# Audi A3 2.0 Litre Turbo For Sale - Brookline MA



## shuman1 (Dec 4, 2012)

$13,200 
06 Audi A3 2.0 Litre Turbo 
Manual 6 Speed 
200 BHP 

Black Leather Interior 
2 Sunroofs 
Bose Sound System 

Premium Rims 
Yokohama Tyres 

FM 
CD Multi-Disc 
Cassette 

Traction Control 
Stability Control 
ABS 4 Wheel 

AC 
Power Windows 
Power Door Locks 
Cruise Control 

Dual Airbags 
Side Airbags 
F&R Side Airbags 

Mileage: 71,000 

She is in Excellent Condition 

Location: Brookline, MA


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

WRONG FORUM. 

Audi A3 (8P)classifieds for the win.


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Locksmith30 (Mar 12, 2013)

*re : Audi A3 2.0 Litre Turbo For Sale - Brookline MA*

Audi A3 2.0 Litre Turbo this fabulous car , you have mentioned lots of care specifications , but i want know more about this car , then maybe i can think buy to this car , what is model of years this car , and how many kilometer has this car used, plzzzzzz share it , and let me know how can i contact you if you mention your phone no or email , it will be good for me 


Brookline Locksmith


----------

